

Ask YC: What is YC antiportfolio? - soneca

Inspired by BVP antiportfolio - http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio, could you share some teams you have passed on and "later blossomed into a tremendously successful company"?
======
cjbenedikt
Good question - probably a long list...;-)

